# Large AIR PUMP, Coralife SL-65 VR. Hi-Blow HP20



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

We need a larger singel Air pump for our fish room/s, I have been looking at the

Coralife Super Luft Pump-SL-65

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17334/si1315935/cl0/coralifesuperluftpumpsl65

Hi-Blow HP 20 Air Pump

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/ap-hb020/Hi-Blow+HP+20+Air+Pump.html

Price is some what of an issue, I would like to stay between apx. 100-150
range but will pay more for quality.

Here is the current set up, 
12x 20g, (next to full out)
6x5g, (low)
12x2.5g (low)
24x green water (full out) and 12+ micro cultures (low-med)

and we will be moving an additional shelving unit in to this room, containg 2.5 and 5g tanks. (apx. 6x5g & 8-16x2.5g) + micro cultures

currently using 4x fusion 700

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/ap-jwap700/Fusion+Air+Pump+(Model+700).html

Need more Air "Dependable Air" any ideas????

anjie


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

I did a lot of reasearch into air pumps when setting up my fish room and in the end I went with a Pondmaster AP-100. At 9150 cubic inches per minute it is the most air I could find for under $200. As far as dependable it is too early to say but I have other diaphram pumps similiar to this one and they have been running for years without any problem.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

I am running a SL65 and have no complaints so far after running it for four or five months.

It is hard to say because I have air leaks, long runs and running fine air stones, but the volume may be a bit low for your needs.

I am currently running sponge filters in:

6 - 2.5s (no air stone)
3 - 10s
3 - 15s
1 - 15 tall
1 - 20 long
5 - 29s
3 - 32s

and I would say that I appear to be near the limit of the pump.

Island Pets in Richmond did have a Hi-Blow air pump reduced and kicking around for a while. PM Grant to see if he still has it.


----------



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks guys, 

I added a poll so everyone can Vote and see the results open for 14 days


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

A family friend was raising koi in tanks and he set up a compressor (like you would use for air tools) and a pressure regulator to cut it down from 100psi to about 3psi. Then he ran it to a huge gang valve and on to the tanks. The compressor was in his garden shed so he never heard it run and it was set up and running for over 10 years with out breaking down or needing any work.

Now I know this would cost a bit more to set up but a piston style pump with an air tank will out last a diaphragm style pump many times over. 

Just some food for thought.


----------



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

Theratboy_101 said:


> A family friend was raising koi in tanks and he set up a compressor (like you would use for air tools) and a pressure regulator to cut it down from 100psi to about 3psi. Then he ran it to a huge gang valve and on to the tanks. The compressor was in his garden shed so he never heard it run and it was set up and running for over 10 years with out breaking down or needing any work.
> 
> Now I know this would cost a bit more to set up but a piston style pump with an air tank will out last a diaphragm style pump many times over.
> 
> Just some food for thought.


thats the best kind of food for thought!

We do have an air compressor that my husband had hooked up. It works great but I will not let him use it right now as it is way to loud for our house (or inside the house).

I think we are going to go with the Coralife Super Luft Pump-SL-65, any words before we buy.... ?


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

personally I would be concerned about getting oil in the tanks from the compressor, it is not really designed to sustain life. that plus you will be sucking a lot more juice as compared with Coralife at 18 watts.

did you check with IPU Richmond, they did have a Hi-Blow reduced to 110 from 2 something I think ...


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd stick with the Hi Blow.

I know it's a lot more but it's also very reliable. Not to say that the other brands aren't but I've had my Hi Blow running for over 5 years now continuous (with the exception of the few power outages) and the pump has never had a problem. Also, I know a few other fish breeders who have Hi Blows and swear by them. Hi Blow has been around for a while and getting parts for them isn't very difficult either.

In fact, I know a supplier who is able to get really good pricing on them. I'm planning on placing another order for my new fish room which is in progress. If you're interested, let me know and I'd be able to include your order with mine.
________
redhead girl Cams


----------



## chillin (Apr 21, 2010)

i would not recomend the air compressor, oil and fish do not mix very well,unless you had the proper filtering of the supply air to the tanks..air compressors have a dipstick for oil level ..hope this helps''...chillin...clean water is the key


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

The oil would not be a problem as a air compressor uses very little it any at all. You can get oil-less air compressors but they tend to be kinds loud. The oil filled one I have has used less then 1/2 cup of oil in about 6 years.

You can get a filter to remove waterand oil vapor from the air and there cheap. 

Ss for how much power it would use the air compressor would only have to run for a few min once or twice a day (depending on the air tank size and usage) not 24/7 like other pumps.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

depending how many tanks/sizes you got for your fishroom.....I just ordered this Medo Linear Air Pump.

Medo's unique linear free piston design has one moving part per piston - one. Medo piston aerators have an expected service life of 6+ years. A closer look within the Medo die cast aluminum housing reveals a pair of specially Teflon® treated pistons with extruded, hardened, and honed cylinders driven by highly efficient coils. The Medo, unified, heat sinking aluminum construction enables a greater, quieter operating aerator life, year after year after year.

http://www.underwaterwarehouse.com/Medo-Linear-Air-Pumps-Air-Pumps-And-Accessories-sc-38.html


----------



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

*Just Got a Hi-Blow HP 40 Air Pump last night*



it is great... Quiet with a huge amount of air.

my husband added 10 more green water cultures to our system today and there is still lots of room to expand.

I looked for a hp20 everywhere (Patrick "Mykiss" can order them) but could not find one instock local (checked IP richmond but it was to late).

highly Recommeded, We are very surprized and happy with our new purchase.

A TY to everyone for the imput and special Thanks to Brad (darb) for the 2.5g tanks


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

duh, it didn't dawn on me that this was you when we were talking today ... !

anyways, instead of going with multiple gang valves, I tossed all mine aside and ran a 3/8"s mainline and just drilled holes in it and used the adjustable inserts. At $1 each and the ability to adjust each line precisely makes it a great improvement over multiple gangs.


----------



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

that is what i want to do... but we will be moving in 6-8 months again. we are currently focusing on micro cultures for feeders and nano tanks, once we have moved we will be using a set up a system similar to what you described (my husband wants to run a double connecting line for equal pressure).
i didn't realize that it was you either untill just a little while ago 

does anybody know where you can get stainless steel (preferred over brass) one way valve's for a decent price that you can screw in??will buy bulk

anjie


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Pat can probably help you with those also.


----------

